# Some Shrimps Photos to Share



## aquariumlegend (Sep 28, 2012)

Halo! I am from Hong Kong. I am very enthusiastic about shrimps! Here are some of my shrimps. =)


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome and very nice shrimp


----------

